
Koa11y – FOSS desktop app to detect accessibility (a11y) issues on webpages - jaredcheeda
https://open-indy.github.io/Koa11y/
======
jaredcheeda
Happy Koalaween! We just released a new version of Koa11y. It's an easy to use
program to detect accessibility issues on webpages and output a report in
different formats (HTML, JSON, CSV, Markdown, XML). It's designed to be usable
by less technical folks.

